
Responsive images with 'srcset', 'sizes', and Cloudinary - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/responsive_images_with_srcset_sizes_and_cloudinary
======
nadavs
This article explains how to create responsive images using modern HTML5 image
tag techniques, while dynamically generating resized versions of the images in
the cloud using Cloudinary. Dynamic manipulation URLs are included as well as
code samples for Javascript, PHP, Node.js, Ruby on Rails and more.

------
nadavofi
Responsive-images is Cloudinary!

